# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Është koha për.... - Ndarja Prozë 2007

## Fiori

*"Është koha për.... "*

E ndien frymarrjen e pemëve të trishtuara nga koha,
nga fakti i të qënit në vetmi, aty mes rrugëve 
të zbrazura ku unë eci dhe nuk dua të prekem prej
asgjëje.

Sot u zgjova ndryshe u çova mora frymë, jetova ndryshe
....ndryshe nga ato 20 vitë që kisha jetuar deri tani.
Kur pashë veten në mëngjes atje mes kristalit të
ngjitur në mur nuk e besova se isha unë...vështrova
thellë në heshtje në çmenduri një kufomë e vdekur që
jeton në mes të një kaosi...dhe faji i kësaj ishe
ti....

Dridhem e tëra..dhe nuk gjej më forcë për të jetuar
pushtohem e gjitha nga frika dhe nuk gjej dot më forcë
për të ulëritur, për t'i thënë botës "Mëso prej meje,
s'të mjaftoj unë copëza e vdekur, qënie e
papërfillshme" ...atje ku në rrugë më shtypin dhe unë
nuk them dot "Ndal", atje ku më godasin dhe une nuk them
dot "Përse" atje ku dua të ringrihem po këmbet nuk ecin
si më parë.....

Sot u çova ndryshe, jetoja ndryshe ....ndryshe, 
pa flokët e mi të bukur mbi supe, 
pa buzëqeshjen mes dy syve përvëlues,
 pa ëndrrën e një jete....


Dhe faji ishe vetëm ti....mu kujtua një ditë më parë
kur krevat për ëndrrat e mia zgjova stolat e një parku
në të ftohtin e dimrit në këtë qytet aty ku binte borë
dhe njerzit gëzoheshin....oh Zot sa kontraste ka ky
dimër në këtë qytet..dy hapa para një gëzof që
shtrihet mbi trupin e dikujt të jep përshtypjen e një
qyteti pasanikësh..dy hapa pas jam unë që po
dridhem aty në të ftohtin e acartë dhe ndiej nevojën
tënde nëpër damar....

Ti më thërret, çohem, bie, mundohem ,qaj ,,,thërras
askush asnjë dhe asgjëkundi....

Sot u çova ndryshe...po mundohem të jetoj pa ty, 
por ti s'më lë të qetë...po mundohem të çohem 
mbi një këmbë të vrarë por plaga më therr....
po mundohem të kthej buzëqeshjen e bukur..
por sytë janë errur e më nuk shikojne...
je ti që kushedi sa njerëz në këto momente
si unë po i torturon...

Nuk mundem dot..hapat e mi ishin deri këtu..
një dy tre...unë ika...
mëso ti prej ikjes sime..nëse e do jetën..
dashuroje atë, nëse e do gëzimin jetoje atë nëse
e do shpresën beso në të ,nëse e do vetveten mos e
përdor kurrë këtë ....

Ajo u fut mes damarëve të mi një dite të bukur
maji...dhe u varros aty....kurse une ika nga kjo
botë pa e marr vesh kush dhe pse......vetëm damarët e
mi e kuptuan se efekti i saj për jetën shteroi..

Ajo është e bardhë si bora.......e bardhe ...e
pagëzuar me emrin drogë...

Unë ika.....sa e ftohte paska qënë kjo botë....
sa e ftohtë !

----------


## trysil

*Është koha për...*

"Është koha për..." është tekst poetik. Këtu kemi gërshëtimin e poezisë dhe prozës, ndaj si i tillë ky krijim quhet prozë poetike. Proza poetike kryesisht nuk ngatërrohet me ngjarjen. Ajo e shpërfill këtë dhe krijon të imazhin poetik, në të cilin paksa më vështir depërtohet.
Në këtë prozë poetike, kemi boten e brendshme të personalitetit të thyer dhe të zhgënjyer, e cila botë na jepet përmes të folurit poetik, figurës... 
Heroi i këti krijimi është i mbyllur në vete, pesimist dhe i papërspektivë. Bota e tij është e errët, por, kur ai mendon, thellohet dhe preokupohet me botën që e rrethon, e ndjen të ftohtë,indiferente, injorante, absurde. Ai, pra heroi lirik,  e sheh të tillë, sepse ndoshta pikërisht indiferenca e saj e ka quar deri te përdorimi i drogës: vetëshkatërrimi. 
Citojmë:
*Unë ika.....sa e ftohte paska qënë kjo botë....
sa e ftohtë !*
Autori e mbyll ligjerimin e tij poetik me një dhimbje të pakrahasueshme, ku heroi lirik ikën dhe njëkohësisht akuzon...
Atori, gjithsesi me përvojë, përdor, siç thashë më lart, një gjohë poetike si kjo: *E ndien frymarrjen e pemëve të trishtuara nga koha,* 
Krijimet e tilla me vështirësi komunikojnë me lexuesin, pasi që janë tekste të dendura.

Autorit i uroj suksese!

----------

